# let the carnage begin!



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

With a nice weather forcast and a lil MLK day break we finally caught a "weather window" to go and try to get the Derby Board Started. Crew as Me, Aquatic Argobull, Saltwater Dave and Critter.

well, I thought the weatherman had said 1-2 for today and rough yesterday. I think he had it backwards.
it was 2-3 and of all the cotton-pickin directions coming out of about 215 so STRAIGHT on our nose.

We had originally had our sites set on some new runovers I have about 40-50 SSW of Pensacola, but that quickly changed when SWDave suddenly decided he needed a BATTERY! what a dumb dumb! So we get the ramp and I make the comment, oh well, nothing else can go wrong and SWDave said "unless we sink the boat" At that point the Dumb Dumb roles reversed!! I had left not one but BOTH plugs out! and it wasn't like I'd taken them out weeks ago and forgot, I took them out this morning and never put them back! so Dave went from zero to hero, and I went from smart @$$ to @$$ hole, all in a matter of seconds1

Luckily Wally had a couple so with Dave battery costing us 5-10 minutes and my plugs costing us an HOUR we're now underway...OK NOW nothing else can slow us down. WRONG. we crossed the tide line a couple of miles out and suddenly the wind kicked up and what was just a 1-2 foot smooth roller went to 2-3 croppy pretty quick

so we still thought somehow we could make the 40 mile run...nothing else can happen! After about 2-3 Miles more Critter says "Hey there's been an orange boat following us for about the last 15 minutes! I turn around and yep, it's the coasties and he's had blue lights blazing the whole way!

they were cool, they asked when we'd last been boarded and I said maybe 1-1.5 years ago, He asked if I had the paperwork which I couldn't find so they boarded us and after another 15 minute delay we're on our way. He said hang onto the receipt and it will save you another boarding perhaps sometime in the future (yeah, like 7 HOURS into the future, when the same guy stopped us again in the pass!)

OK, on to diving, we aborted the long run and hit some close in runovers. Critt and I hit it first and according to my Temp is was 24 degrees!! KELVIN!!!

OK, maybe not quite that cold but it did hurt for sure, even with a 6MM semi-dry. We hit spot after spot and here's what we weighed in for the Derby Board!

Triggerfish:

Saltwater Dave 8.93
Aquatic Argobull 8.75 (would've been 8.80 if he'd went with the first weight but he just had to reweigh it)
Billybob 3.03 
Critter 2.52


Mangrove/Black Sapper:

Saltwater Dave 6.34


Lionfish:

Billybob 1.40 
Billybob 1.358
Billybob 1.08

Aquatics Argobull 1.354
Aquatics Argobull 1.18


Shovelnosed lobster:

BB 1.18
BB 1.08
BB  1.02
BB 0.90

AA 0.89

James has scale photos to confirm and he says he will put together an XL to keep track with links to the photos if we upload them correctly.

AA suggested we not only have a weight category for Lionfish and Shovelnose but perhaps a "most in one day" category for each as well.

I second that, does anyone agree or disagree?

OK, let the smack talk begin!

WE'RE ON THE BOARD!!1 :boxing:


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

That was a good day. For January, high of 64 seas 2-3 mostly, wasn't too bad. I think the coasties were glad to see us, gave them.someone to talk to. Didn't see another boat out there all day. If that keeps up I might get to keep hold of those first place spots for a little while!


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Glad you guys got the board started. I had a budget meeting "rescheduled" for today. Needless to say I was slightly unhappy.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

I think that 8.93 is respectable for a trigger...I suspect that might be on the board for a few months to come!
(or until I get back out )

Salt, ya just gotta prioritize right......

job??? diving???? job????? diving?????? hmmmmmm 

It wasn't the best of days but it sure was more fun that a lot of stuff I could've been doing!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Way to get the board going & thanks for posting


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Allright...Check it out. Just made the new board. You can hover your mouse over each reported fish and a link to the picture will come up. You can click the link to see a picture of the fish.


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...tJSUpPUmxUOUZmamFvTzlIQ3c&usp=drive_web#gid=0


Any questions/concerns with this? 

What do you guys think of the spreadsheet layout? Think this will work?


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I'll post an "official spearfishing derby board" thread once I get all the bugs worked out of this one. Maybe the moderators can put it as a "sticky" at the top of the spearfishing section.

Basically, what you'll have to do is post in the forum what fish you got (much like Billybob+ did in this thread). You will ALSO have to upload pictures of them using the "photos" link at the top of the forum. Add them as an album. Then I'll add them into the spreadsheet.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

That is cool! I like the links and the spreadsheet. Are you going to keep it updated when there is a new leader that bumps everyone else down one? THIS needs a sticky!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

naclh2oDave said:


> That is cool! I like the links and the spreadsheet. Are you going to keep it updated when there is a new leader that bumps everyone else down one? THIS needs a sticky!


Yeah, exactly. As long as the picture and description are posted correctly, it only takes a second to update the spreadsheet.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey Fielro!

you in? The more the merrier!



Fielro said:


> Way to get the board going & thanks for posting


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey AA 

go ahead and cut the chase, save yourself some time and Cut/Paste this to ALL fields "Billybob+"

should save you lots of typing and updating by the end! 



aquatic argobull said:


> Yeah, exactly. As long as the picture and description are posted correctly, it only takes a second to update the spreadsheet.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats an awesome program!!!.......Congrats on the STUD triggers!!!


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey AA... awesome job on the official thread!!! you're the man! now don't you be "pimpin'" yourself out on other rides now:whistling:


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Bill, I didn't know we were exclusive :whistling: I'm just looking for someone who likes to go at it more often. It has nothing to do with the size of your boat.

lol j/k I think the only way to beat you in this tourney is to go on your boat to your spots so consider me regular crew.:thumbsup:


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Flattery (and BS ) will get you anywhere! Danged, and here I thought we were kinda "going steady"...
Go kill'em all AA...go kill'em all (just leave the big ones!)

Well, two things will remain atop the leaderboard, My ego and we will hold the "COLDEST fish prior to hitting the ice" category

I hope Toner slays them! get some fire going here!


----------

